# SWF single head machine error #901



## MEC Embroidery (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello,

I have a SWF/E T1501C single-head machine that is givin me a "error #901" message. I've tried trimming, turning it off and on, needle change, start and start buttons, nothing works. Can anyone Help?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

All I can find so far about the 901 is it is an MC1 communications error, "The CAN communications do not regularly occur.". Correction is to Check the cable and turn off and on the power. It shows up in the section under Memory Errors.

I'd suggest initializing the memory to remove all the stored files. If that does not work, you can try reloading the machine software but make sure you have the original machine software floppies before you go down that street.


----------

